# 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 used plow question



## greenexplr (Nov 24, 2003)

hey everyone. I bought my 2003 Ram 2500 back in April and have had a great time with it so far. I am looking to get into some plowing this winter, I've already had an offer from my girlfriends unlce who hires out for his contracts. The problem is that I dont have a lot of cash at hand and I was wondering whether I could find a used plow for my truck. I found a fisher unimount that had everything except the mount for the truck. how much would it cost to get the mount? any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mount should run about $400 to $450 not including installation.


----------



## greenexplr (Nov 24, 2003)

ok cool.. how about any older plows. I really dont have more than 2,000 to spend on it.. Unfortunately... can you give me an idea of what kind will fit my truck . thanks for the help


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

check ebay 
you should be able to get the whole setup for less than 2 grand
john


----------



## greenexplr (Nov 24, 2003)

can you give me an idea for a few models i should look out for that would fit my particular truck. Im sorry ive been so caught up at work lately i dont know whats going on


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm sorry but IMHO I can't see installing a used plow on a new truck unless it's absolutely in cherry condition. Something like the _"the car driven by the little old lady only to church on Sunday mornings"._ You can save money now and pay more later (as often happens) or you can spend or borrow more now and save on grief later. You wouldn't put used tires on a new truck so why a plow that "looks good" or is "claimed" to be solid. Unless the plow is truly ship shape I would caution against such a move.


----------

